# 2001 Sentra Rough Idle on Startup



## avellone5 (Apr 20, 2015)

If the car has been sitting overnight, and I start it up, it idles rough for about 10 seconds before evening out. It drives perfectly fine, and it has never stalled, but it seems like it is either in need of fuel, or it is flooding. A mechanic told me a couple of months ago that a fuel injector was leaky, and the car has had an SES light on since I bought it for a vacuum leak. I also checked the Throttle Body and it seemed dirty. Will any of these cause my problem? No loss of coolant, either.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

avellone5 said:


> If the car has been sitting overnight, and I start it up, it idles rough for about 10 seconds before evening out. It drives perfectly fine, and it has never stalled, but it seems like it is either in need of fuel, or it is flooding. A mechanic told me a couple of months ago that a fuel injector was leaky, and the car has had an SES light on since I bought it for a vacuum leak. I also checked the Throttle Body and it seemed dirty. Will any of these cause my problem? No loss of coolant, either.


You're going to post again and again about the same problem...
And you STILL don't know what code is behind the check engine light.
How does that work?


----------



## avellone5 (Apr 20, 2015)

I posted this one twice because I saw the first post wasn't getting many views, so I wanted to reword it, but I don't know how to delete posts. Wanna be an asshole and not help me? Fine. It's also the weekend, most shops are not open, and I have been busy so I haven't had a chance to check


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you want this posting deleted? I can do that for you.


----------



## avellone5 (Apr 20, 2015)

Sure, how do you delete posts? Is there any way to edit them or no? I'm pretty new to this site lol


----------

